# Knitting Patterns on Pinterest



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I just stumbled on this Pinterest Knitting group of Knitted items. I immediately saw about ten I liked/

http://www.pinterest.com/jeanietaylor/knitting/[url]


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow thanks I'd seen quite a few I pinned. I'm ollowing her now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I want them all.... Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I also several I liked.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just my taste. Each one nicer than the other. Thank you.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the link. I saved one of the patterns but need to go b ack and look again. There were so many. That I liked.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the link. I saved one of the patterns but need to go b ack and look again. There were so many that I liked.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link....some really nice patterns. I have to admit I cannot figure out Pinterest!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I get so disgusted with Pintrest because even when I search for free patterns I get links to Etsy which is anything but free. Thank you so much I've seen several I want to do.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I just love the sock monkey prom dress. Made me laugh.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I love Pinterest! I have several " boards" on knitting where I save patterns I like. No more downloading or printing and saving, its all on Pinterest.

http://www.pinterest.com/loistec


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

dannyjack said:


> I just stumbled on this Pinterest Knitting group of Knitted items. I immediately saw about ten I liked/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/jeanietayl.... Thank you so much. I could not find it lol.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet collection! Thanks.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! Lots of great ideas.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Talk about an addiction - I could be on Pinterest for HOURS ; )
Thx, some of these patterns are gorgeous.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not really understand these sites but I do love looking at them. Thank you!


----------



## dogsinthetrash (May 6, 2013)

If only I could put life on hold and just KNIT for a year!! Thanks!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

JillF said:


> I just love the sock monkey prom dress. Made me laugh.


Ha ha...me too!! Never would have thought of that in a million years.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> Talk about an addiction - I could be on Pinterest for HOURS ; )
> Thx, some of these patterns are gorgeous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

spend a few more hours here:
http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-patterns/


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I have now pinned it too. Thanks so much for sending it our way.


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, thanks for posting!! I saw more than 10 I liked! But I think it is a case of the eyes being bigger than my st.....stash!! Time to go shopping?!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Great patterns, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link,
Love Ravelry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I love Pinterest! I have several " boards" on knitting where I save patterns I like. No more downloading or printing and saving, its all on Pinterest.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/loistec


I love your Boards!!! I pinned quite a few  I love Pinterest!! I put my link under my posts it makes it easy for me to find a pattern to share with someone on KP


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> spend a few more hours here:
> http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-patterns/


Oh you enabler you!!!! ok its on my explorer bar!!! I couldn't loose that one... wow.. 
I spend alot of my idle time in Pinterest  I just love it!! and that link is so cool!!! I know where I'll be spending most of my weekend


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Thanks for the link....some really nice patterns. I have to admit I cannot figure out Pinterest!


Neither can I figure Pinterest out lol


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw a stitch pattern that I really liked called 300 lace. When I went to the site it says it's written in Japanese. Anybody have a translation?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

loisthornton said:


> I saw a stitch pattern that I really liked called 300 lace. When I went to the site it says it's written in Japanese. Anybody have a translation?


you can sample the Japanese book here:
http://front.www.tezukuritown.com/sample06/NV7173/flash/F_viewer_standard.htm

All of the patterns are charted. Charts read the same in many languages, and with some practice, you would be able to knit these patterns.

Here is another helpful site:
http://www.needleartsbookshop.com/InterpretingJapaneseKnittingPatterns.pdf


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Lots of gorgeous knits. Thanks!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

dannyjack said:


> I just stumbled on this Pinterest Knitting group of Knitted items. I immediately saw about ten I liked/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/jeanietayl...key prom dress. Thanks for sharing the site.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

okay this is my last try at pintrest. can someone please explain. are there supposed to be patterns somewhere and if so how do I get to them. I don't have time to waste looking at things I can't make. if you can't help me I am done with pintrest forever.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

eneurian said:


> okay this is my last try at pintrest. can someone please explain. are there supposed to be patterns somewhere and if so how do I get to them. I don't have time to waste looking at things I can't make. if you can't help me I am done with pintrest forever.


This might help. Many of the pictures on Pinterest are just "hey, look at this" and have no pattern attached or linked.

http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-patterns/

This link _should_ have patterns available. Click on the picture you want to find the pattern for. then the page that pops up should have a button above the picture that says "visit site" 
Click there, and it normally tells you where to get the pattern and if is costs, or is free.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> This might help. Many of the pictures on Pinterest are just "hey, look at this" and have no pattern attached or linked.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/explore/knitting-patterns/
> 
> ...


on this very link there is a picture of several shades of pink bell flowers. I have been round and round looking for this pattern. does it exist and can you lead me to it? spent the last hour in search of...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I also looked and didn't find a pattern.
If you like that flower possibly go to YOUTUBE and see if there is a pattern,
Again a DEAD END for Pinterest UGH


eneurian said:


> on this very link there is a picture of several shades of pink bell flowers. I have been round and round looking for this pattern. does it exist and can you lead me to it? spent the last hour in search of...


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

eneurian said:


> on this very link there is a picture of several shades of pink bell flowers. I have been round and round looking for this pattern. does it exist and can you lead me to it? spent the last hour in search of...


is this the one you want??
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trumpet-flower-2

VERY round-about way of finding it from the Pinterest site, I clicked on the picture that might be what you described, then it went to an australian site that didn't help. On the picture it was referred to as "trumped flower," so I googled that and found the pattern on Ravelry. It kinda looks like a bell, and is FREE ♥♥

Let me know if it is not the one you wanted, and I'll search some more.

p.s., I like challenges.

p.p.s. here's the link and at the top of the page, she explains the bell or trumpet is the center of her daffodil pattern .
http://www.grandpurlbaa.com/grandpurlbaa/Free_Patterns.html


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

BoBeau Managed to print trumpet flower also found a pattern for owl tea cosy in crochet.Thanks


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you. I pinned several.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> is this the one you want??
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trumpet-flower-2
> 
> VERY round-about way of finding it from the Pinterest site, I clicked on the picture that might be what you described, then it went to an australian site that didn't help. On the picture it was referred to as "trumped flower," so I googled that and found the pattern on Ravelry. It kinda looks like a bell, and is FREE ♥♥
> ...


thank you. you must be an internet puzzle genius!!!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love your Boards!!! I pinned quite a few  I love Pinterest!! I put my link under my posts it makes it easy for me to find a pattern to share with someone on KP


Hi Ronie, its too bad pinterest is confusing for some people. 
If I were to try to explain how to use it I would say to first join, then set up and name a few boards to pin to, such as knitting or crochet.

You can pin from any website as long as there is a picture.

I find things I like mostly on Pinterest, click on the picture, then click on the name of the person who pinned it and look at their boards.

If I like their taste I FOLLOW their boards. That way whatever they pin shows up on my home page when I log on and if I like their pins I pin them to my boards as well!

Its all saved on the cloud, not on your computer, and you can access it from any smartphone or tablet or computer.

Its a great place to save recipes. If youre at the grocery store you can look up the ingredients for whatever recipe you have saved on your recipe boards.


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

I too am getting discouraged about Pinterest. It seems that every time I see somethig there that I want, it ends up a dead end. The latest is the stitch pattern shown as 300 Lace. That links to a book (for $25) that is printed in Japanese. I really like the stitch pattern, but I don't want to pay $25 (probably plus shipping) that I may or may not be able to figure out or find anything else in that I want. On a previous post I spent about an hour going through all the posts and found about 10 sweater patterns that I liked. I was able to locate 2 of them through the links, but the ones I liked best were in the 8 that were a dead end- out of print books, or whatever.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice patterns thanks but I wonder if anyone would make the sock monkey prom dress? I found it rather odd but humourous.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

That is a wonderful link. Thanks bunches.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

When I'm on pinterest and find a free pattern, I go the the site and can never find the free pattern. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. I really enjoy the pinterest links. There is always something new to see and pictures to follow


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know !!
And when i do find a pattern...sometimes it is in a diferent language,
I think i have discovered that not all garments shown are knit from patterns. Some are "store bought".
But it sure is a great place to browse for ideas !!!


----------

